# Checkmate By TheOwl (~BBW, ~XWG)



## TheOwl (Mar 16, 2011)

~BBW, ~XWG - A guy decides to get revenge on those who got him fired.

*Checkmate*
By TheOwl​
*Opening*

Now I have always been told that the secret to chess is to be able to think several moves in advance. This is a skill that I am blessed with on the chess table, but has proved harder to apply into ordinary life. There are just too many possibilities out there to think about, that the brain cant cope, but if you narrow the focus I found that things were still possible.

I lost the first piece in the game in question without realizing a game had begun. I was working on a project at the company I worked at with Leanne Howard and Keith Jenkins, when it came out that some of the money assigned for the project had disappeared. I did not really give it much of a thought assuming it was probably just an accounting error. When the internal auditors investigator looked at things however it was discovered the money had been siphoned off. Further investigation led them to the fact that I must of stolen the cash, now I knew that was not the case and given Keiths reaction and the fact he was a mate I could tell it was not him either, therefore it meant it must have been Leanne and she had covered her tracks by framing me. Now in disciplinary process, they offered to not report it to the police, in exchange for me leaving the company and not protesting it. As much as it peeved me to accept it, I did not see away of proving my innocence so I agreed to leave. 

It certainly however left a bitter taste in the mouth, at first for Connection Plus for not believing me, but more towards Leanne for setting me up in the first place. I vowed as I drove my car on my way back home to get my revenge on both someday, somehow.

Now Connection Plus was a company that was struggling to cope with the changes in way the economy worked. I am sure when it started it may have been dynamic, but it certainly was not anymore, they took an age to make even the simplest decision. It was just to set in its ways and the fast moving economy had left it behind and it struggled to survive.

Upon leaving Connection Plus I decided to set up my own company in the same sector of telecommunication networks for businesses and so NTS was born, now I had while there realized all the things that they were doing wrong and managed to create a company that had the dynamism that CP now lacked. I guess also that having been fired worked as great motivation to succeed in my new endeavor and in next to no time turned from a company based out of my spare room to one employing two hundred staff and NTS was becoming a major player.

From working with Leanne for three years I learnt certain things about her that could have potential for my getting revenge on her in the future. Leanne was someone who was very vain, it was all about appearance to her, be it expensive clothes or trips to the gym to keep her thin yet busty physique. I could see that one of the things she would really hate would be to get fat and so maybe that could be something I could help to make happen.

*Castling*

When I left Connection Plus seemed to be doomed to fail and although it took three years after I left, they finally had to put the company into administration, after losing market share to mine and other companies in the industry. Now I could have left it to be wound up but I saw two reasons not to let that happen firstly some of the infrastructure could prove handy in my own company and secondly Leanne was still working there and would give me the chance to move on to the second part of my plan.

Upon starting to integrate the two companies I started by laying off the senior management of CP and also head of internal audit. Both who I blamed for my removal from my previous job but also I had people in those positions in NTS already so did not need the duplication. With those gone I also used it as the ideal opportunity to trim the workforce of other deadwood as well from across both companies. 

Also I got rid of Keith to show I thought it was him who had defrauded the company and so not Leanne. I wanted to ensure that Leanne was protected while I move on with my plans for her. As he was actually a friend I did make sure Keith got a good severance package when he left but no one else knew that.

*Promotion*

Now in chess promotion is what happens when you successfully get a pawn across the entire board, now I had something different in mind. Now to show Leanne that I clearly did not have a problem with her I decided what better way than to give her a promotion within the company. So she became a client account manager, which also had some additional benefits to my plan

With the promotion came the prospect of additional hours spent working, which would get in the way of her recreational time, which she would spend have spent in the gym. I knew conversations in the past about the hours she spent sweating away in the gym to keep her trim and hopefully missing a few sessions might help to add a few pounds.

Leannes new position in the company was now just high enough to have use of an assistant. Therefore I was quick to move Michelle in to do the job, as I could envisage several advantages. Michelle was a good friend from when I had worked there before and I decided to let her in on my plans for Leanne and she was happy to help. Michelle had heard in the past Leanne making fun of the size of her derrière to one of the other women in the offices. She agreed that wherever possible she would try and get Leanne to eat a little more.

Her new job also required her to entertain clients and that meant Leanne had to go out on a lot of business lunches. Her usual salad for lunch might be find usually but when you are trying to wine and dine unfortunately for her just did not cut it.

She had to spend lots of nights in hotels as she needed to be on the road often as her client came from all around the country, it was also another potential weight gain minefield for the weight conscious Leanne with the food on offer usually at these hotels was much different to her usual fare.

Now it was no secret that Leanne was not popular amongst the staff at CP and had already managed to upset some people from the newly integrated NTS. It occurred to me that her other enemies could well with a little persuading become my allies in my plan, along the way. So I set about trying to find all the people that she had upset during her time at the company, the list kept getting longer.

*Breakthrough *

I know sometimes you have to be patient but I started to worry that things were never going to come right. It had been two months since I started my operation to fatten up Leanne and there was still no discernible difference in her size. Her metabolism appeared to be fast enough to burn of all the additional calories that were coming her way.

I had to trust that if waited long enough the inevitable would happen and the weight would start to pack on. As time passed though you cant help but start to get a little worried that maybe you are doomed to fail.

Then one day Michelle popped into my office at the end of the day to have a chat. 

Hey Mike, its working, it is really working, Leanne is getting fatter.

How can you tell? Ive not seen anything

Neither had I until today, but I just went in to her office to ask her a question about her diary tomorrow and saw her changing in there, as she is going out for drinks after work and could see that she has got a little tummy developing over the top of her abs.

That is great news I was beginning to think it was never going to happen.

Tell me about it, but no it really is starting to have an effect.

*****

A couple of weeks later I saw her in the office canteen and as she reached to get a slice of lasagna and as the gap between her skirt and blouse increased in that gap you could see her new little tummy, that was never there before. It was the breakthrough I was looking for and made up my mind it was the right time to push things along a little and I knew just the man to help.

*The Thomas Wilson Barnes Opening*

Tom Barnes was an old friend, who owed me big from a long time ago, now I could have called in that favor ages ago, but for a while I had been formulating something that he could be very useful for. Now Tom it occurred to me was very similar in both appearance and nature to some of Leannes previous boyfriends Id seen. 

So I met up with Tom and asked if he would try and get Leanne to start dating him, so then he could help to fatten her up. After I explained the back story and given he was indebted to me he agreed to help out.

So we had to manufactured the opportunity for him to meet Leanne, therefore we eventually decided to set him up as a potential client and got Leanne to go and see him to try and persuade him to use our company for his small business.

It is a shame it does not look like we can do any business together because it does not give me an excuse to see you again. So I know this seems rather unprofessional but I was wondering if you fancied going out with me one night instead.

Oh Id love to.

Great Ill call you to arrange something, I have your number. Tom said flashing her business card at her.

*****

I rang Tom to see how there first date had gone.

I could not believe how twofaced she can be there she was being all polite to the waitress who had just brought out her dessert and the second she was gone she was saying how she should try and keep her fat fingers off all the restaurants food, given the size of her belly.

So do you think you can stand to put up with her? Ill understand if you want to pull out.

No I am fine, it will be fun to bring her down a peg or two and she certainly has an appetite on her, it could be good getting her to plump up. Ive already arranged a second date for Friday.

*Fundamentals of tactics*

It was part of my plan to make sure it was not possible for her to determine the scale of her weight gain until it was too late to do anything about it.

Therefore I gave Tom the money to keep buying her clothes so she did not have to go out and notice how quickly she was moving up dress sizes. I also got him to break there weighing scale so Leanne would not be able to see the number keep climbing upwards. 
Another of his primary tasks was to convince her that she was not getting fat just perhaps a little curvy and that she had a figure every woman would envy. She was someone who liked to be told how great she was and how great she looked, so Tom was there to make sure she felt great about her changing appearance.

The combination of Michelle in the day and Tom on evening and weekends meant there was always someone around to help Leanne on her journey. With both in place I was feeling confident I had the fundamentals in place to make things happen.

*Forced move*

I was sat at my desk one afternoon and my mind drifted from the meeting I was supposed to be preparing for to ways to fatten Leanne. I thought how successful her being away at clients seemed to be for her to put on weight and how we could stretch this. After a few minutes I had an eureka moment and came up with a special assignment researching new products to offer to clients. It would mean working out of town because that is where the research centre we use is based. That would mean staying in a hotel all week and just go home for weekends which Tom would make sure she would do plenty of eating during anyway.

I decided to send Michelle along to assist her in both the work and in helping to get her to eat on a regular basis. Upon ending the assignment Michelle popped by to tell me how things had gone.

It could not have gone better she has been eating more than I would have ever thought possible. She would out eat me and did not seem to think a thing about it, she seems to be in denial that she is even getting bigger.

*****

I wish I could eat like you and if I put on any weight it only went to my chest, Leanne you are so lucky.

I know, I am just blessed I guess but you really should watch yourself Michelle you dont want that fat ass of yours to get any fatter do you.

I guess not, I tell you what why dont you finish my dessert off.

Thats a great idea, pass it over.

*****

Michelle why have you brought doughnuts in with you?

I, I just fancied them.

Oh but I thought you just said the other day you did not want to get any fatter.

I did but one wont hurt, will it?

Of course it will, you need to have a little control if you want to look as good as me, look let me have them to save you from yourself.

Thanks, Leanne.

So there she was over the morning managed to work her way through all of the half dozen doughnuts I had brought in with me.

*****

I would have like to keep it going for longer than the five weeks, but to extend it further would have looked odd. But what a five weeks they had been, when Leanne came to brief me about all there ideas I could not help but notice that Leanne could not be classed as anything other than chubby now. Her business suit looked as if it would break at the seams if she even made the slight movement given how tight it had gotten on her recently. Her ideas really were not up to much but then I really did not expect them to be and I did not really care.

*Vienna Gambit*

I found on my phone that I had a missed call from Tom and wondered what it was he could want me for. Therefore I quickly rang him back to find out what he had been after.

Tom speaking

Hey, Tom its Mike here, you called earlier.

Yes, I thought of something that might help in our little endeavor and well I was hoping you would fund it.

What had you in mind?

Well Leanne and I were watching a travel show and she said she always wanted to go to Austria and I thought maybe we should treat her to a trip somewhere in Vienna with an all inclusive hotel, I am sure she would not be able with a little encouragement to stop from making a real pig of herself.

Id be happy to help, just make sure I am not disappointed by the results.

*****

After the trip I met up with Tom at a local pub and over a pint he let me know a little about how thing had gone while they were away.

Are you sure you dont wont a little be more? Tom said at dinner the first night

No I am good thanks

We ought to make the most of it, if it is here. You sure?

Okay, you make a good point, we would not want not to get our moneys worth, now would we so grab me a slice of that cake would you darling.

*****

Towards the end of the first week having just finished off a second slice of pie for desert, having already had a big portion of Tafelspitz a local dish she really enjoyed for dinner.

You know if I keep eating like this I could end up getting fat.

Nonsense it is just adding to your killer curves babe, I am sure every woman here is envious of your rack.

You really do not think its getting too much.

Never, babe, never.

*****

On the last day she decided to put on the jeans she came in and you should have seen the effort it took her to try and get them fastened but to no avail and in the end she had to put on what had been a loose skirt which really was not anymore.

Having seen the struggle with the jeans I would have thought it may have put her off food for a while but as we had twenty minutes before our cab to the airport she dug into big piece of apple strudel and washed it down with a Viennese coffee.

*****

The biggest proof however to how things had gone was when a couple of days later when I saw Leanne in the office canteen collecting a couple of doughnut from the counter. She looked to be busting out of her what I was sure was a replacement business suit for one she had already outgrown, she really was coming along nicely and I was sure the doughnuts were only going to help a little more.


----------



## TheOwl (Mar 16, 2011)

*Middlegame*

Whether Leanne asked for them or not Michelle had got into the habit of leaving a selection of cakes and biscuits by Leannes desk. Having the food there was all too much for the fattening Leanne and she could not help snacking on a regular basis. As Leanne ate more of what Michelle would put out Michelle started to add to what she would put out each day.

*****

One of Leannes main accounts was up for renewal and I decided to join her in visiting them to tie up a new contract. It was an important account I certainly would not have wanted to lose and also it gave me a chance to see closer how things were progressing.

We set out just after nine with the traffic running smoothly we arrived at half twelve with the first meeting not scheduled until two I suggested we stop for lunch first. She certainly had an appetite for her lunch making short work of both a starter and main course.

We have got time for desert havent we before we need to leave for the client, as I really fancy the chocolate tart. Leanne asked.

Sure so long as you dont take an age eating it.

The meeting went reasonably well and we ironed over some of the sticking points and at six we arranged to start again the following morning. Therefore Leanne and myself headed off to the hotel nearby we had booked for the night, we checked in and arranged to meet at seven thirty in the hotels restaurant.

As she joined me for dinner at the hotel she wore a dress that showed off her impressive cleavage, with a plunging neckline. Having each enjoyed a lovely steak I was pretty stuffed but Leanne was busy investigating the dessert menu.

Oh Mike I cant decide what to have for pudding, the tiramisu or the Pavlova.

Well you could always have both.

I couldnt, could I? that would just be making a pig of myself.

Why not just this once.

Oh go on then.

She looked like the cat that got the cream as they placed both dishes down in front of her and she went on to finish every bit of both plates.

I have to admit to getting caught up in her magnificent melons that every time she moved were threatening to fall out of her dress. I was pretty sure as we were enjoying a glass of cognac after the meal that she was flirting with me and I would quite liked to have got a closer look of those massive mammaries, but this certainly was not part of the plan so I kept it professional going to bed alone. 

*****

Oh I love staying in a hotel for the excuse to have a fried breakfast, dont you. Leanne said as she joined me at my table for breakfast, I thought to myself that Leanne seemed to think of plenty of excuses to eat nowadays.

It was not just any fried breakfast Leanne had however, it was a buffet at the hotel and Leanne had piled her plate high with sausage, bacon, mushrooms, baked beans, black pudding, tomatoes and hash browns. There was probably the recommended calorie content on that plate for a person for the entire day.

*****

Having still not finished our negotiation around one someone came in and started to put on a lunch on a spare table. They did not seem to realise that there was only five of us in the meeting as they laid out a buffet of sandwiches and savoury snacks that could feed at least twice if not three times that number. Leanne however set about proving that maybe they had not miscalculated how much was needed, she did not finish all the food but must have eaten three times more than any of the other four of us.

When she came back from the bathroom soon after lunch I noticed she had only got her skirt buttoned on the second button that was meant more for show as it gave her about an extra inch around the waist but did leave a tiny but of her panties showing. She clearly had problems managing to get her stuffed belly back inside her skirt have put away so much food at lunch.

Another hour and we had the contract signed and Leanne was well fed, which both left me pleased on the way back to the office.

*Check*

Things seemed to be going along very well in my plan and I felt it would not be long before I could start the endgame. Leanne appeared to be getting fatter by the day and was fast approaching the point of no return.

Leanne was in the little kitchen near her office making a coffee and picking up some cakes she had left in the fridge when she heard what sounded like two guys gossiping about someone in the adjacent meeting room, she moved nearer to the air vent to hear better as she always liked some good gossip.

How can anyone think it is a good idea to wear clothes that are as tight as her skirt today, it looks like it could cut her off at the middle.

She probably does not mean to, it is probably just because she is packing it on so fast she is growing out of something every week.

Yeah to think it was not long ago that Leanne was one of the hottest women in the office, I still might to see those breasts but god that is one hell of a belly shes gotten to.

What you would still bang her, I would touch her now if you paid me

It was an unwritten rule that no one in the office would make fun of Leannes increasing girth as we would not like her to try and do something about it clearly someone had failed to get the memo. 

Later that day I got a call from a concerned sounding Tom.

Mike, we have a problem, Leanne has decided that she is too fat and needs to start a diet and I have not been able to talk her around. She overheard two blokes at work talking about how fat she has gotten and it is as if it has just twigged that she is bigger and she says things have got to change starting with dropping the weight. No matter what I said tonight I have not managed to change her mind about it

Hey Tom dont stress, I am sure between us all we can make sure her diet does not go as smoothly as she would like.

You think, I thought I had let you down.

Nonsense, you have been doing a great job and I am sure this is just going to be a temporary setback. I am surprised to be fair how fat she has gotten without deciding to diet, you just need to keep convincing her she looks good with the extra weight

At first things went well for her and she started going to the gym again and cutting right back on her food consumption. She managed to lose four pounds the first week and felt confident that in no time she would be looking trim again.

However after two months and a lot of effort she had managed to lose only ten pounds and confided in Tom that it was just too much work getting slim. Disappointed by how slowly she was losing weight she began to get disillusioned and started to slip off her diet. She agreed that she would still try to lose a bit of weight, by cutting back but not do an all out diet.

However by the end of the third month she had put on three of the ten pounds she had lost and effectively had given up on her diet.

*Expanded centre*

Michelle joined me for lunch in the canteen and like usual are conversation quickly turned to Leanne.

Mike, I would never have thought given the size of her belly but she is actually wearing tummy tucking pants to help keep it in check. I dont think she noticed but it was there for everyone to see as her blouse although tucked in one of the buttons at the bottom had come undone and there you could see it rather than her belly.

I know Tom told me a while ago she brought some and even some corsets for dresses as well, since she gave up on that diet she seems to be trying a few other things to look a bit slimmer, does not seem to be working though does it

No, although I wonder what she looks like now without them.

The thing was neither of us were going to have to wait very long to find out exactly what she looked like now without them.

*****

Pretty much the whole company and there partners were out for our works summer barbeque I arranged one Saturday in July. Having prepared for the possibility of a typically British day there was a large marquee although the weather ended up being fabulous and allowed people to use the gardens and swimming pool on the site.

Unlike many of the other larger women Leanne had chosen to wear a bikini when hanging out by the pool. It was clearly a size or three to small for her and barely managed to keep her modesty. Looking at her belly it had clearly taken over as her most prominent feature from her breasts. Even if she maybe did not know with her breasts getting in the way of her seeing how big and round her belly had become. 

Leanne had always been amongst the smallest if you excluded her chest, but that certainly was not the case anymore. The day gave an opportunity to compare the expanding Leanne to other woman from the office more easily, she had now clearly moved from being one of the thinnest to one of the fattest women in the company.

At an event like this it is hard to tell how much someone has eaten but I saw Leanne either by the barbeque or with food in her hand a lot during the day. It was clear that she must have eaten close to if not the most of everyone else there which was a good sign that it would not be long before she was indeed the largest.

*Endgame*

Leanne was presenting at a board meeting, looking at her there I decided it was time to start the endgame. It was hard to think that she could ever have been thin looking at her now, every part of her showed signs of the weight gain.

Pointing at the projection you could see her bingo wings shaking with even the slightest movement of her arms. She even had to lean against the desk to catch her breath having struggled just from standing up for too long having got so out of shape of late.

*****

The first thing to do was to get Tom to break Leannes heart and then reported back to me, there split went something like this.

Leanne we need to talk.

What about sweetie.

It just is not working for me anymore, I am sorry you are just to big for me, you have turned into a real tub of lard.

What do you mean, you have always said you love my curves.

Your curves yes but now you are just a blob, really how could you have let yourself go so much.

But, but, Tom, what am I going to do without you? You cant leave me, please.

I am not going to carry on dating a heifer, this is over Ill be back for my things. And with that he left a crying Leanne.

*****

Next I let people around the office tell her what they really thought of her, it really was the case that at sometime or other she had rubbed pretty much everyone in the office up the wrong way one way or another, so there was no shortage of people who wanted to kick her while she was down.

Michelle let me know about her own chance to get back at Leanne had gone.

Hey Michelle get your fat ass in here, where is the Gardner Group file.

It is on your desk where you left it earlier and who do you think you are calling a fat ass, I might have a big bum but it is nothing compared to your rear end and dont think you are falling anyone with those control panties your butt is still big enough to get its own postcode even with them.

How dare you say such a thing? I am your boss

Because it is true, you must have the biggest ass in the office, not to mention your belly, thighs and even your arms your just one big ball of fat.

-----

She actually started to get a bit teary eyed, I almost felt sorry for her, until I remembered what a cow she could be, oh a cow I guess she really looks like one now. Michelle said chuckling slightly to herself at her last comment.

*****

In the couple of months since Tom dumped Leanne and people started to let her know what they really thought of her, her weight really started to explode at a rate not seen before. She seemed to have turned to food as her only form of comfort, and she appeared to be eating constantly for dawn to dusk.

She must have been gaining close to five pounds a week during that time judging by how much fatter she was looking every time I bumped into her. It was enough to make sure none of the clothes she wore to the office came even close to fitting her properly anymore. She would have used to have thought too much of how she looked to go out in the state she was now but she was passed caring anymore.

I saw her in the canteen one lunch time tucking into an absolute feast of food, there were three option on the menu and she it appeared had decided to get all three.

Her belly, a good few inches on show where jumper failed to even get close to her skirt was rubbing up against the table. Her thighs and butt were also spilling out the sides of her chair, so much so you worried that maybe she would struggle to get out of it again. As I was leaving to go back to my office I saw Leanne heading back up to the food counter to get herself some dessert.

*****

A few people from work were at a local pub and I started chatting with Michelle while I was there.

You know when I said I was going to help you I never realised I was going to have so much fun doing it. Michelle said

Yes it has been, I really could not have done it without your help

There has been one downside however.

Whats that?

Well I have put on a bunch of weight myself.

I would not say that was a bad thing, it really suits you.

You really think so?

Yes, you make a great thick chick, how do you fancy dinner one night after Leanne has left.

Id love to.

*****

And finally there was just one part of my game left to play out.

Previously Leanne had to claim any expenses back from the company but I decided now to give her use of the companies credit card and just waited for the inevitable to happen, I knew she really could not help herself.

Then I got the bills audited and when they found they had been misappropriated they on my instructions called in the police. Further investigation led them to Leanne and they interview the portly account manager who had no choice but to confess.

The last I saw of her was the police officer helping to squeeze her massive derrière into the back of there car and then getting in themselves and driving her off to the station.

*Checkmate*


----------

